
You cannot buy innovation - strandev
http://www.asymco.com/2012/01/30/you-cannot-buy-innovation/
======
samirahmed
I would assume that there is a lag between when people invest in R&D and when
people see results.

In 10 years if we see Microsoft and Nokia get there groove back, it will
probably be a result of such heavy spending.

Additionally, 2% of Apple's income is far more than 10% of many other
companies

~~~
WalterSear
Agreed. It would be useful to see Apple's r&d spending in absolute and
historic terms.

